# Western ultra



## Chesterplowski (Sep 25, 2017)

truck side ultra mount off of a 2012 superduty, good condition and not rusted out or bent up. Mount has all hardware for remounting. Bought new and only had on truck for 2yrs.. will fit 2008-2016
$300.00 macomb county Michigan


----------

